
Facebook bans Israeli company it says aims to disrupt elections - bjourne
https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/facebook-elections-1.5138796
======
jsbaby608
Facebook itself is disrupting the US elections by banning right-leaning
activists. They are also banning misuse of their data if they suspect Trump
might be using it it to win in 2020.

Who is going to moderate the moderators?

